# My new Domane SL5 Disc



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

Picked up a 2018 Domane SL5 Disc. Was planning on using it as a backup/wet weather bike to my Giant TCR Advanced Pro. But after a few rides on it I'm a little concerned that my TCR will be collecting dust.

This bike is that good. Stiff in the BB for climbing yet the Front and Rear ISO speed and 28 Clement LGG tires really smooth the ride.

Also couldn't leave well enough alone. Just put on a set HED Ardennes +LT to replace the boat anchor Bontrager wheels. Between the tire and wheel swap I dropped just about 2 pounds


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

JohnnyPedals said:


> Picked up a 2018 Domane SL5 Disc. Was planning on using it as a backup/wet weather bike to my Giant TCR Advanced Pro. But after a few rides on it I'm a little concerned that my TCR will be collecting dust.
> 
> This bike is that good. Stiff in the BB for climbing yet the Front and Rear ISO speed and 28 Clement LGG tires really smooth the ride.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!! That color looks much better live. I would love to see more pics if you have the time and inclination to share more. That's a really nice ride though man.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks ! Here's some more pictures


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Gorgeous bike! Nice choice! What wheels came stock? I didn't realize they were so heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

Drone 5200 said:


> Gorgeous bike! Nice choice! What wheels came stock? I didn't realize they were so heavy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It came with Bontrager approved wheels. Think they are just formula hubs with bontrager branded rims and thick straight gauge spokes


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

JohnnyPedals said:


> Picked up a 2018 Domane SL5 Disc. Was planning on using it as a backup/wet weather bike to my Giant TCR Advanced Pro. But after a few rides on it I'm a little concerned that my TCR will be collecting dust.
> 
> This bike is that good. Stiff in the BB for climbing yet the Front and Rear ISO speed and 28 Clement LGG tires really smooth the ride.
> 
> ...


I'd love to know how you feel about the geometry? I guess you don't feel like the head tube is too tall, reach is too short, etc? I'm thinking about getting one but have never ridden an "endurance geometry" before.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

JM, Geometry is fine. I was also concerned about the tall head tube/short reach. Somehow it all gels together. I might dropped the stem a little more. If I needed to I could put a longer(10mm) stem on and Slam it to equal my TCR but I really don't feel the need. Remember it is a different style bike. It you want a race bike go Emonda Disc. Even with the different setup of my Domane vs the TCR I don't think it is any slower. Here is a picture of my TCR for comparision


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great looking bike!


----------



## jmchapple (Feb 8, 2007)

JohnnyPedals said:


> JM, Geometry is fine. I was also concerned about the tall head tube/short reach. Somehow it all gels together. I might dropped the stem a little more. If I needed to I could put a longer(10mm) stem on and Slam it to equal my TCR but I really don't feel the need. Remember it is a different style bike. It you want a race bike go Emonda Disc. Even with the different setup of my Domane vs the TCR I don't think it is any slower. Here is a picture of my TCR for comparision
> View attachment 319805
> View attachment 319806


i was thinking a longer stem if necessary and slamming it but my current bike is already slammed. what size is it? looks pretty big. i ride a 60.


----------



## JohnnyPedals (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm 6'0" with a 34" cycling inseam. The Domane is a size 56 and my TCR is a Medium/Large. I think you really need to test ride one to see if it will work for you


----------

